# phone service to USA from Aruba



## nanceetom (Jan 24, 2015)

I've checked other threads and most seem to be from 09-11.  Normally, we do not need to use cell service to USA.  This year,however, we may.  Verizon charges 1.99 a minute, so not an ideal option.  Does anyone have current information on purchasing phone cards or any other way that we can call to US.  I did read that some car rentals give a cell.  We are using Tropic, and they do not.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 24, 2015)

If you have access to wi-fi, just use Skype. Darn near free. If your phone is unlocked GSM (many Verizon's are cdml), you should be able to visit a phone kiosk there and buy a SIM to use there, which would include minutes and data.

We are enroute to Mexico now. DW called AT&T and bought a bucket of minutes to use from there to USA. Perhaps Verizon has such a deal? IMO, Skype is the best deal.

Jim


----------



## Bac0s (Jan 24, 2015)

When we travel out of the U.S. we use the Skype app to call home. I think from Aruba it was under .10 a minute. We just have to have wifi access and can call any number. In other words, call recipient does not need Skype.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 24, 2015)

Bac0s said:


> When we travel out of the U.S. we use the Skype app to call home. I think from Aruba it was under .10 a minute. We just have to have wifi access and can call any number. In other words, call recipient does not need Skype.



I don't think it really matters where you are calling from. The rates are the same if you call USA to USA or Aruba to USA.


----------



## ilene13 (Jan 24, 2015)

I have an unlocked Blackberry and about 8 years ago I purchased an Aruban SIM card from Setar.  I keep the same number by adding $10 worth of minutes every 3 months.  When in Aruba I add minutes via their website.  My husband needs to stay in touch with is medical office.  It ends up costing about $.10 a minute.


----------



## m61376 (Jan 26, 2015)

Download the MagicJack app- free calls from the room to the US using wifi from an iphone or ipad- works great!
If you want a number for people to call you then there is a charge, but otherwise it is free.


----------



## Free2Roam (Jan 26, 2015)

Signup for a Google Voice number and download the Hangouts app. Free calling, video chat and text from phone or tablet (not sure about iPhone or Windows phone... I use Android). Incoming and outgoing calls to cell phones and landlines.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 26, 2015)

m61376 said:


> Download the MagicJack app- free calls from the room to the US using wifi from an iphone or ipad- works great!
> If you want a number for people to call you then there is a charge, but otherwise it is free.



I think it is only free if calling another Magic Jack customer or someone who also has the app?

Per the website:


> magicApp lets you make and receive FREE unlimited local and long distance calls magicApp-to-magicApp and magicApp-to-magicJack.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 26, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> I think it is only free if calling another Magic Jack customer or someone who also has the app?
> 
> Per the website:



I use the magic jack app to call the USA from anywhere in the world where there is wifi.  I have never paid for these calls but you do have to register the app in the USA first before going abroad.    You do not have to call another Magic jack app customer, I call land lines and cell phones the same as with a regular phone for free.


----------

